# Upping Synthroid, Hypothyroid Symptoms



## Jeans997 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 11 years ago. In that time I have been followed and have taken synthroid daily. While I would check in with my endocrinologist 1-2 a year, my GP was the one who mainly handled my meds and blood work. At the beginning of November, I went back to my endo b/c my thyroid was enlarged. At that point I was taking .88 daily + 1 extra weekly (the lowest dose I had ever been on). She immediately said that it was too low. Since then, I have steadily increased to 125 daily. I have been taking 125 daily for two weeks now and am having major symptoms that correlate to hypothyroid (edema, weight gain, exhaustion, waking up tired, weak)...making no sense at all. Perhaps I just don't understand how thyroids work...or don't work.

My labs before the increase to 125 were:

TSH 4.930

Free T4 (?): 1.230

T3 Total: 90.2

Does anybody have any thoughts as to how this would happen? I go back in for lab work in 3 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you post the ranges that go with each of those labs?

A few thoughts, just off the top of my head:

1. Have they never run a Free T3 test?

2. Have you ever had a thyroid antibody panel run (TSI, TPOAb, etc.)?

3. How did they diagnose you with Hashi's? Did you have a biopsy, ultrasound, etc.?

Your TSH looks pretty darn hypo, but it's hard to tell a lot without the ranges for the FT4 and Total T3. I would definitely request a Free T3 test be done the next time, if you're not converting well from FT4 to FT3, that could explain a lot of your symptoms.

With Hashi's your immune system just keeps attacking your thyroid until it pretty much just gives up and quits working. Yours could be giving up the ghost at this point and your body needs more and more replacement meds as your thyroid quits working.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; for one thing, even if you are already on Thyroxine replacement, it does take 8 weeks for the increase to build up.

And, I sure hate to inconvenience anybody but if you could get the lab ranges and type them straight across the results, that would be a huge help as different labs use different ranges. Sad, but true!

Hugs,


----------

